# rabbeting router bit+bearing sets ..



## lightmyway (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi

I’m looking for a rabbeting router bit to make an V -Groove ( or U groove or similar) just in a wooden frame to pop in and out lenses. The depth of the groove has to be between 0.5 mm and 1 mm ( around 1/36” and 1/16 “). I guess this depth should be able to be regulated by a set of different bearing set sizes, of course I’m also interested in them too for having different alternatives. Width of the groove needs to be between 1 mm and 2 mm ( around 1/24” and 1/12”). I guess in order to have some different alternatives of width I might have to need more than one bit, I’m also interested in more than one to cover that depth range to work. Find attached a picture of something similar of what I’m supposed to be looking for….( Sorry but I cannot attach any pictures either link due to restrictions to beginners)


My idea is to use a portable router and put it down on a table and hold it leaving out just the rabbeting bit to make the groove to the frames which are manipulated by hand during grooving process, that is why it is important depth and widh are fixed and not variable during process work in order to get a consisten and homogeneous result in grooving.


Shank size is not initially important because I would buy here a portable router to fit the shank size of the units I’m looking for. I believe standard sizes are ¼” and ½”, I guess for this precision work ¼” would be best if possible.

I have a rotary dremel tool, however I have not been able to find any accessories of Dremel or any other brands matching my requests. does it exist any for this purpose? As all of you know the shank size of Dremel is smaller....

Anyway your comments and recommendations are very welcome.

Best regards and thanks for your comments in advance

frank


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Holy Hannah, Frank! Hopefully you've come up with a jig/clamp concept to keep your hands well away from the bit! That sounds like an invitation to visit the ER, unless I misunderstood what you're attempting?
You should be able to upload a picture or drawing from your hard drive, just not links from the 'net, yet.


----------



## lightmyway (Nov 4, 2013)

thanks for answer¡¡

well, I guess some bit of risk must be there but people I've seen on some videos do it this way . Be aware you handle the frame for grooving by hand but frame is thick enough to protect you. Router is under your table, and only bit is upside to work with. if you just put the rabetting router bit inside the lens whole of your wood there is no way you can get injured because you are totally protected by wooden frame itself. Just imagine you take a donut and just place it just in the middle of the rabetting router bit andd you hold it with your fingers from the outer area of the donut while you press it inside against the rabbeting router bit to make the groove¡¡¡ sorry for my bad explanation but I don't see actually too much risk, what is important here is to find the proper and required tool either accesories to do proper job¡¡


please help¡¡

I have attached the supposing kind of router I'm looking for but need it for the measures I require and inform in my message¡¡

thank you¡¡ 

frank


----------



## lightmyway (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi again

just for a better understanding about the process I will be supposingly doing with this rabbeting router bit I'm looking for, I attach a picture of just a frame but very self explanatory on the wooden frame manipulation by hands during grooving work .

looking forward to your assistance

regards

frank


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That would be too close for me Frank.


----------



## lightmyway (Nov 4, 2013)

from my point of view we have more risk watching tv sitting on the sofa  and what does not kill you make you stronger¡

ok, apart from this , any help or suggestion?

thanks for assistance

regards


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi again, Frank. No, your first explanation was perfect; I knew exactly what you were trying to accomplish.
If the wood fractures while you're pushing it into the bit...bye-bye fingers!
I'm not saying don't do it. I'm just suggesting that the wood frames should be held firmly within a surrounding 'picture frame' which would keep your hands well away from the meat grinder. 
A lot of guys regularly use tablesaws _without_ blade guards, and a lot of guys get hurt. Doesn't stop the rest, mind you...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

lightmyway said:


> from my point of view we have more risk watching tv sitting on the sofa  and what does not kill you make you stronger.
> 
> regards


Your fingers will be only about 6 mm from the spinning bit and that is too close. Because there is so little projection of the cutting edge it won't amputate fingers but it will cut grooves in them. Perhaps a look at Harry Sinclair's tutorials about using templates will give you some ideas. Guide Bushings and Templates - Router Forums

I'm not familiar with a bit that has exactly the profile you are looking for. It would be better if it is U shaped. This is about as small a slotting bit as can be found. 1/16" slotting router bit | Elite Tools You would need some kind of template guide to adjust depth. Another option is this type bit CMT 659.046.11 Insert Carbide Chamfer Bit with 1-9/64-Inch Diameter and 1/4-Inch Shank - Amazon.com

To get the bit that will cut exactly the width groove and depth you want will have to be a special order and will be pretty costly but Whiteside Machine in the US should be able to make one.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Workplace Safety*

What could go wrong?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Imagine a OH&S review of a bull fight.

Would they cancel it because the bull was in great danger of being killed.......LOL.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The matador would look like Mr. Staypuft...and that's _before_ they put the chain mail on him, and take away any sharp objects!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*this cutter ....?*

We like to push the safety aspect when we can, but the individual has the final say.

I know that Harrysin uses a similar cutter to put a groove in some of his coin trays.

I will see if I can find it.

Found it. Not sure if this is a Carbi-tool or CMT cutter.

Harry may be able to answer that.


----------



## lightmyway (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks to all for your comments, I deeply appreciate them, I'm all open ears.

I'm really interested in all what you say. Safety is not obviously my initial issue as I'm just more focused on finding how to do what I want but surely you have remarked something I did not take too much attention although sure I will in the future as that is not a minor issue at all, so double thanks for this.

James. let's wait then for Harry's comments. it will be a pleasure to see him around this post.

thanks indeed for comments, and please go on with your suggestions as I'm really interested in all what you come up with about my issue.

all the best

frank


----------



## lightmyway (Nov 4, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> We like to push the safety aspect when we can, but the individual has the final say.
> 
> I know that Harrysin uses a similar cutter to put a groove in some of his coin trays.
> 
> ...


this is a good option but obviously need depth and width subject to my tolerances.

don't you have any idea where to find those kind of rabbeting bits in such a small sizes I'm looking for?

Harry, please give us a hand¡¡ 

thanks


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

You might want to have a look at these...

STEWMAC.COM : Precision Router Base
STEWMAC.COM : Binding Router Bit Set

They were designed for musical instrument builders(luthiers) doing binding and such. Probably much safer than a full size router and table!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> We like to push the safety aspect when we can, but the individual has the final say.
> 
> I know that Harrysin uses a similar cutter to put a groove in some of his coin trays.
> 
> ...


It's a flush trim Vgroove bit and most manufacturers make them. here is page 14 from the Whiteside catalogue,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more place to get one for only 11.oo and free shipping on top of that....

MLCS Flush Trim and Shear Angle Flush Trim Router Bits


----------



## lightmyway (Nov 4, 2013)

thank you people for your replies but.... those bits you have shown me are not doing the proper job I'm looking for because those bits "eat" or rabbet all the wood edge of the side something I actuall do not need or want because just need to make the groove without "eating" more wood in the process .... there should be something like two bearing collars and one very small saw in the middle, collars to limit the depth of the cut and press on them while grooving without any cutting action and the saw making the groove itself with the proper thickness ...

am I confused? can you please keep on helping me? am I becoming crazy?

I had already checked those web pages with no success in terms of correct measures and addecuate bit .... In fact I contacted by mail to MLCS and suggested to produce a custom bit what is actually luxury for me...

can you please let me know if I'm wrong in my conclusions with respect to your bit suggestions?

it's important you know the wooden frame is already laser cut so result is very precise and just need to be sanded a bit and nothing else... the only real rabbeting work needed is jut for making the grooving for the lenses.. and that's it¡¡

thanks again and sorry for my insistency or daring words agains wooden experts as I'm going mad with this issue ¡¡¡¡

thank you


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

We've sort of lost sight of the objective here I think. The 'micro'- groove is to receive eyeglass lenses. I looked at an old pair of wireframes here and the groove is dado shaped...possibly because of the material(?). The edge of the glass is slightly rounded so an ideal shape would be that of a fluting bit, but of a tiny dimension, and on the side of the bit, not the bottom.
Duane is probably spot on, in looking at mini cutters and especially at luthiers' tools.
It also occurs to me that all lenses are not of the same thickness so the channel needs to be able to accommodate that? The "V" might actually work for that, but the lens grinder would need to take that into account.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You could use something like this. Dremel 199 Rotary Power Tool 3 8" High Speed Cutter Attachment New Sale | eBay You would need a bearing that is 1/8" inner diameter and you would need a router collet bushing to be able to use this in your router. Both items are easily found here. I don't know how many outer diameter options you would have in a bearing that small but you should have no trouble finding a 1/4" outer diameter which would give you a 1/16" cut or about 1.58 mm.

Another option is to find a bigger saw blade like one of these 7 pc Rotary Tool Mini Saw Blade Kit | Princess Auto but you would need to drill the center hole to 5/16" so that you could install it on one of these arbors Freud | FREUD Slot Cutter Arbor - 1/4 In. Shank | Home Depot Canada This should give you more bearing options and with this setup you could install a bearing above and below. You could control the width of the groove by raising and lowering your router in your table.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Thanks Harry...*



harrysin said:


> It's a flush trim Vgroove bit and most manufacturers make them. here is page 14 from the Whiteside catalogue,


Thanks Harry.:sold:

I could not find it in the Apworkshop.com.au catalog.


----------



## jdowney (Oct 9, 2010)

What you need is a Hart burr for stonesetting, and practice to work freehand with it in a dremel or foredom. I don't think I can post images, but google Hart burr and you will see what I'm talking about. I suspect though, that you don't want to go that route.

I know of no router bit to do what you are looking for, though you could get a custom V groove made, maybe as something to fit a slot cutting arbor that is designed to take upper and lower bearings. Starting with a commercially available slotting cutter, any sharpening shop should be able to make it into a V-groove cutter.

From the look of the size of the frame though, you're going to have height problems with bearings, the thin frame will tend to slip off the bearing and into the gap between the cutter and the bearing.


----------



## lightmyway (Nov 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You could use something like this. Dremel 199 Rotary Power Tool 3 8" High Speed Cutter Attachment New Sale | eBay You would need a bearing that is 1/8" inner diameter and you would need a router collet bushing to be able to use this in your router. Both items are easily found here. I don't know how many outer diameter options you would have in a bearing that small but you should have no trouble finding a 1/4" outer diameter which would give you a 1/16" cut or about 1.58 mm.
> 
> Another option is to find a bigger saw blade like one of these 7 pc Rotary Tool Mini Saw Blade Kit | Princess Auto but you would need to drill the center hole to 5/16" so that you could install it on one of these arbors Freud | FREUD Slot Cutter Arbor - 1/4 In. Shank | Home Depot Canada This should give you more bearing options and with this setup you could install a bearing above and below. You could control the width of the groove by raising and lowering your router in your table.



hi Charles

thanks indeed. both are real and possible solutions according to my understanding and measure needs. Firthermore you've made me think in a differnt way with respect to my tools as I now believe I can custom myself what I want with no extra purchase either luxury orders.

thank you. When I make some real progress I will advise.

regards

frank


----------



## thebas81 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Frank, i'm looking too for a v router bit for eyeglasses but cannot find anything suitable. How do you have resolved?
Thanks,
Simone


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You could use something like this. Dremel 199 Rotary Power Tool 3 8" High Speed Cutter Attachment New Sale | eBay You would need a bearing that is 1/8" inner diameter and you would need a router collet bushing to be able to use this in your router. Both items are easily found here. I don't know how many outer diameter options you would have in a bearing that small but you should have no trouble finding a 1/4" outer diameter which would give you a 1/16" cut or about 1.58 mm.
> 
> Another option is to find a bigger saw blade like one of these 7 pc Rotary Tool Mini Saw Blade Kit | Princess Auto but you would need to drill the center hole to 5/16" so that you could install it on one of these arbors Freud | FREUD Slot Cutter Arbor - 1/4 In. Shank | Home Depot Canada This should give you more bearing options and with this setup you could install a bearing above and below. You could control the width of the groove by raising and lowering your router in your table.


Exactly the Dremel bit I was going to suggest...I have the same bit and would be much safer than the picture Frank uploaded...I still have goose bumps...


----------

